# Eli Stone to return June 20th!



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

I can't find the times yet, but ABC will air the last episodes from june 20th to July 11th.

edit: According to Wiki, 10:00PM Eastern/9:00PM Central.


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

10 Eastern from what I read.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My wife will be very happy ... thanks for the tip.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

My season pass for this isn't picking up the first episode since it has an original air date of 5/15/09. You might want to double check in case this isn't fixed before it airs.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

realityboy said:


> My season pass for this isn't picking up the first episode since it has an original air date of 5/15/09. You might want to double check in case this isn't fixed before it airs.


I'm having the same problem. When the show was canceled, I deleted the SP. But I set it up again yesterday, and still nothing in my TDL even though my TiVo's connected to the mother ship....


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> But I set it up again yesterday, and still nothing in my TDL even though my TiVo's connected to the mother ship....


I set up a new SP as well (first run & repeats) and it picked up the episode airing on the 20th.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

windracer said:


> I set up a new SP as well (first run & repeats) and it picked up the episode airing on the 20th.


Did that after posting and, yes, that's the only way to pick up this ep (and probably future eps if they have the erroneous "original air date" data). My original "first-run only" SP wouldn't pick up this ep.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Thanks for the tip on the SP issue. Was wondering why I hadn't seen it in the ToDo list yet.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I'm having the same problem. When the show was canceled, I deleted the SP.


I've said this before, but when shows are cancelled with unaired episodes, I usually move it to the TOP of the list. (yeah, I go overboard, I should go nuke some of the years old ones..)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> I've said this before, but when shows are cancelled with unaired episodes, I usually move it to the TOP of the list. (yeah, I go overboard, I should go nuke some of the years old ones..)


I do the same. I have a special section at the top of my SP List (which is organized beyond belief) just for dead shows or specific episodes I've been looking for. I also change the SP (in the case of an existing show) to "All with Dupes" just in case.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> I've said this before, but when shows are cancelled with unaired episodes, I usually move it to the TOP of the list. (yeah, I go overboard, I should go nuke some of the years old ones..)


That still won't catch it, if the data is wrong (as it is in this case -- saying it already aired).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> That still won't catch it, if the data is wrong (as it is in this case -- saying it already aired).


You're probably right, though I think in *some* cases I have changed it to 'repeats and new'. Usually I forget and leave it first run only. I don't know of a case where I have missed an episode due to this, however.

I used to be pretty serious about checking 'the next' prime time either the night before or in the morning before I go to work.. and still do, at least near the beginning of the main season.
But now with clipping protection + 4 'regular' tuners (plus a S1 plus a non-Tivo, for only the few remaining analog channels, if necessary), I just let the SPs do the work, and usually just check the To Do list to manually modify things that would otherwise be clipped.


----------

